# Pressure Canning Equipment



## bill ace 350 (Dec 5, 2020)

Want to start pressure canning meat.

Any recommendations for a pressure canner?

Would like to can at least 2 deer a season, and other meats throughout the year. Thanks.


----------



## JLeonard (Dec 5, 2020)

Whats the consistency of canned meat? I've read and heard of it just never tried it. 
Jim


----------



## daveomak (Dec 5, 2020)

All American pressure canner....   I have 2 and they are the best....  Been using my first one, for over 40 years...






						All American 921 21 Quart Pressure Canner Free Shipping | AllAmericanCanner.com
					

All American Pressure Canner 921 21 Quart. Exclusive, precision machined metal to metal sealing system.



					www.allamericancanner.com


----------



## Steve H (Dec 5, 2020)

One heck of a waiting period to get one though. My neighbor has one. And swears by it.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Dec 5, 2020)

Be sure and buy a quality one. Check Lemans Hardware in Kidron Ohio.

Warren


----------



## tropics (Dec 5, 2020)

I have an old Presto that works great put it to good use this year.








						23-Quart  Induction Compatible Pressure Canner
					

The only full-sized consumer pressure canner that works on an induction range.




					www.gopresto.com
				



Richie


----------



## Brokenhandle (Dec 5, 2020)

I'm with Dave and the all american! Bought this two or three years ago and love it. Spendy yes, but it will outlast me. 








Ryan


----------



## sawhorseray (Dec 5, 2020)

Another vote for the All American 21, simply the best. I even use it out by the pool! RAY


----------



## HalfSmoked (Dec 5, 2020)

Thanks for the like SecondHandSmoker it is appreciated.

Warren


----------



## bill ace 350 (Dec 5, 2020)

tropics said:


> I have an old Presto that works great put it to good use this year.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was looking at the Presto....

I have a Presto pressure cooker, and my mom still has the one i remember her using as a kid.

An occasional gasket replacement,  that is it.

I think ill go with the Presto.

Thanks for the input everyone


----------



## sawhorseray (Dec 5, 2020)

No gasket on a All American Bill, just sayin'. You most likely won't know you need a new gasket until you are right in the middle of canning. RAY


----------



## Brokenhandle (Dec 5, 2020)

I should have added I did alot of research before buying mine.  Before getting the all american my wife wouldn't touch a pressure canner, her grandmother had one blow up while in use and ever since she wanted nothing to do with them. Also I wanted one without a gasket.  With the safety features of the all american my wife loves it now.
Was typing this as you decided to go with the presto so decided I should just as well finish it.  Good luck and hope whatever you decide you enjoy it and get alot of use from it. 

Ryan


----------



## bill ace 350 (Dec 5, 2020)

sawhorseray said:


> No gasket on a All American Bill, just sayin'. You most likely won't know you need a new gasket until you are right in the middle of canning. RAY


I hear you! 

I normally start my "hobbies" with basic, decent equipment  and upgrade if i really get into it.

Appreciate the advice nonetheless.


----------



## poacherjoe (Dec 5, 2020)

I have Three 16 quart pressure canners that are older than me ! My Grandma and my Mother canned everything back in the day . I converted the old thumbscrew petcocks to an adjustable weight or " Jiggler" if that's what you want to call it. They were all made in the USA and will outlive me. I also do all the pressure cooking on a 3 burner outdoor camp stove so I can run all three at the same time.  The gaskets last a long time .


----------



## HalfSmoked (Dec 5, 2020)

Thanks for the like bill ace 350 it is appreciated.

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked (Dec 5, 2020)

HalfSmoked said:


> Thanks for the like SecondHandSmoker it is appreciated.
> 
> Warren



I might add to this and tell you that Leman's Hardware is a Amish store that sales new things like your grandparents used. If you are ever in the area it is well worth a stop. Look them up on line.

Warren


----------



## LanceR (Dec 6, 2020)

Bill, where in Upstate NY are you?  Nancy and I grew up outside Buffalo (Amherst and Elma), had a CNY farm for years and are now retired to our place in the foothills of the Blue Ridge Mountains in NC.

But I may have an extra All American No.7  All American canner (Same as the model 915 at 15.5 qt) available and could bring it when we finally get back to NY.

I recently picked up an older AA No. 7 and refurbished it by replacing the old gauge with the newer geared gauge and replacing the older pressure pop-off valve with the newer and much safer vent and weight (AKA "the jiggler") so it is functionally new.

I need to see if any of our 6 kids want it and if not it'll be up for grabs as I have a 921 and a 10 qt Fagor/Zavor Duo pressure cooker/canner, too.  Aside from canning, we use the 921 to pressure cook some big batches of soups and stews then vacuum seal them in our chamber sealer to freeze for later.  If you get one you'll find more uses than just pressure canning.

Best regards to all,


----------



## chef jimmyj (Dec 6, 2020)

I agree, the American is sweet and safe but, those things have been on Backorder over a year! I guess a lot of people are suddenly into growing and canning more foods then have been the last few years...JJ


----------



## poacherjoe (Dec 6, 2020)

chef jimmyj said:


> I agree, the American is sweet and safe but, those things have been on Backorder over a year! I guess a lot of people are suddenly into growing and canning more foods then have been the last few years...JJ


So true  Jimmy , Around here you couldn't even find canning jars or lids . The Pandemic started people thinking and with the long lines and lack of produce canning your own is a  smart thing to do in my book. The seed racks were picked clean too.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Dec 7, 2020)

poacherjoe said:


> So true  Jimmy , Around here you couldn't even find canning jars or lids . The Pandemic started people thinking and with the long lines and lack of produce canning your own is a  smart thing to do in my book. The seed racks were picked clean too.



But if everything goes back to normal next year the swap and sells will be full of them for sale.

Warren


----------



## bill ace 350 (Dec 7, 2020)

LanceR said:


> Bill, where in Upstate NY are you?  Nancy and I grew up outside Buffalo (Amherst and Elma), had a CNY farm for years and are now retired to our place in the foothills of the Blue Ridge Mountains in NC.
> 
> But I may have an extra All American No.7  All American canner (Same as the model 915 at 15.5 qt) available and could bring it when we finally get back to NY.
> 
> ...


Live in southern Jefferson County,  on the eastern shore of Ontario.

I know Amherst a little, lived in Batavia for a few years.


----------



## pushok2018 (Dec 7, 2020)

When I  decided to start my canning hobby, I gave a lot of thoughts and spent a good amount of time researching what kind of caner should I buy.... Hands down, All American caners are the best and I was considering buying 23 qt.one.... with the price of $360. Then I was reading reviews on Pesto 23 qt. caner and made a decision to by Pesto just because I am not planning to can a lot but just occasionally and price was $112 on Amazon. BTW, Pesto has very high reviews also.... I canned approximately 70 jars for now and am pretty happy with Pesto caner. I  does what I need... Oh, I bought a spare rubber sealer, and two extra plats at the same time I bought a caner.....


----------



## LanceR (Dec 7, 2020)

bill ace 350 said:


> Live in southern Jefferson County,  on the eastern shore of Ontario.
> 
> I know Amherst a little, lived in Batavia for a few years.



Ahh.  We had a farm outside Auburn for 20 years until we "retired" to the foothills of the Blue Ridge Mountains in mid 2016.  We still have two sons and my brother in the Scipio/Auburn/Weedsport area.  When we get up there it will be split between the Buffalo area and the Auburn area so from Auburn it's maybe an hour twenty minutes from Ellisburg.  

If I still have the 15-1/2 quart AA canner when we come up I'll shoot you a private message.  

Thanks for your service.  Were you stationed at Drum?  

Best regards,


----------



## bill ace 350 (Dec 7, 2020)

LanceR said:


> Ahh.  We had a farm outside Auburn for 20 years until we "retired" to the foothills of the Blue Ridge Mountains in mid 2016.  We still have two sons and my brother in the Scipio/Auburn/Weedsport area.  When we get up there it will be split between the Buffalo area and the Auburn area so from Auburn it's maybe an hour twenty minutes from Ellisburg.
> 
> If I still have the 15-1/2 quart AA canner when we come up I'll shoot you a private message.
> 
> ...



Never stationed at Drum. When i joined it wasn't yet a Fort, it was still a Camp.

I grew up here but never was stationed here. The closest were Fort Devens,  Massachusetts and Fort Meade Maryland....lots of time at Fort Hood, Texas, Fort Huachuca Arizona,  and Goodfellow Air Force Base in San Angelo Texas.

Retired to Maryland for a few years, then got offered a federal job at Drum.

You nailed it! Ellisburg


----------



## HalfSmoked (Dec 7, 2020)

Ha Fort Meade very close to me I'm a Maryland Eastern Shore person.

Warren


----------



## bill ace 350 (Dec 7, 2020)

HalfSmoked said:


> Ha Fort Meade very close to me I'm a Maryland Eastern Shore person.
> 
> Warren


My first job after retirement from the Army was with the Montgomery County Maryland Police Department. 

Eastern Shore is nice.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Dec 7, 2020)

I live 25 miles east of the bay bridge all my life same house since I was 4 now 77.

Warren


----------



## LanceR (Dec 7, 2020)

I was never stationed at Drum but in 10 years active duty and 19 more in the NY Army National Guard (with much of that active duty) I spent a lot of time at Drum.    

In the 1984/5 time frame as the transition to  Fort Drum from Camp Drum was happening and all the directorates were expanding I was a mechanized infantry heavy mortar platoon sergeant and an active duty guardsman.  I was offered the NCOIC of Range Division job with my choice of Title 10 Active Guard (federal active guard as opposed to state active duty) or lateral transfer back to the active Army.  

I wanted to take it but my then wife took one trip to look at the local schools, the lack of on base housing or good homes for sale in the area and the then 25-30 minute drive to something bigger than a gas station and told me that I'd be PCSing by myself.  

That's an old memory for sure...I hadn't thought of that in years......

Best regards,


----------



## archeryrob (Dec 9, 2020)

I am running the All American with the 915. I've gotten to the point I am only buying quality tools and stuff any more. 7 quarts per run.


----------



## bill ace 350 (Dec 9, 2020)

archeryrob said:


> I am running the All American with the 915. I've gotten to the point I am only buying quality tools and stuff any more. 7 quarts per run.


My Presto preasure cooker is very solid.

What's wrong with Presto products?


----------



## forktender (Dec 9, 2020)

daveomak said:


> All American pressure canner....   I have 2 and they are the best....  Been using my first one, for over 40 years...
> Dave is right All American's are by far the best and worth every penny.
> 
> 
> ...


I bought mine used off C.List for 1/2 price I see them there all the time check it out.


----------



## forktender (Dec 9, 2020)

bill ace 350 said:


> Want to start pressure canning meat.
> 
> Any recommendations for a pressure canner?
> 
> Would like to can at least 2 deer a season, and other meats throughout the year. Thanks.


You might already have what you need to can do you have an Instant pot? They won't do the volume but if you have the time they will work just fine.


----------



## forktender (Dec 9, 2020)

The only thing you will ever need to replace on the all American pressure canner/ autoclave is the rubber pop off over pressure relief button. It's always good to have a few spares lying around. I found this out the hard way when mine failed. Not because of over pressure it just cracked, but I was able to finish the batch thank god. Check on Craig's List and F.B. marketplace.


----------



## forktender (Dec 9, 2020)

sawhorseray said:


> No gasket on a All American Bill, just sayin'. You most likely won't know you need a new gasket until you are right in the middle of canning. RAY


Smart people buy them two at a time and replace them when they get down to one just say'in.   
Buy a few extra pressure relief buttons for your All American canner because they will go out when you least expect them too. I almost found out the hard way when I was canning Albacore a few months ago.
It was split but it made it through the day thank god. Now I have three extras, just in case.


----------



## LanceR (Dec 9, 2020)

Bill, I don't think anyone is talking down about any brand of pressure canner/cooker as much as posting up what they use.  We have the 921 AA 21-15 qt canner and a 10 quart Zavor (Fagor) Duo pressure cooker/canner.   If I hadn't bought the AA canner used for about 35-40% of new I likely wouldn't have spent the $$ for a new one.

I like to tinker with certain things and some food service stuff is included.  When I saw the No. 7/15-15 qt AA canner at a very reasonable price despite needing all the safety bits and bobs replaced to bring it fully up to date I bought it and ordered the parts.   It is just a matter of unscrewing the old parts and screwing in the new ones.  I know that at some point it it will make someone a great pressure canner/cooker for about half of retail.  Less for family as it would likely just get gifted.

For what it's wi=orth, the No. 7 canner came from an older lady who stated that it had been her parents canner and that she had used it for years before storing a few decades ago.  If you can get parts for a good pressure cooker or canner that will out last you.

Presto makes a good product and if what you're canning fits in the right mix of jars the 23 qt size will take a layer of quart jars with a layer of pints on top of that and it will fit 2 quart jars.  I wouldn't feel at all "under-gunned" if that's what I had.  IT will still be going stron when it is passed to your kids.



forktender said:


> You might already have what you need to can do you have an Instant pot?



I'd be very cautious with that statement.  The Instant Pot Max for example is said to have a canning setting but I believe that it has yet to be tested by a reputable food safety lab.  As we are talking about what are potentially life threatening issues if meats, fish or poultry are not properly processed I don't think trying to use an Instant pot for pressure canning, especially for long term storage, is a reasonable alternative until such long term testing has been done.

While a bit off Bill's original intent it is also worth noting that you can always use a *canner* for pressure cooking but it just doesn't always work the other way around.  Pressure *cookers* that are not tested and listed as pressure *canners* may not be safe for *canning*.

Pressure *cookers* generally have thinner walls, and narrower bottoms that can lead to uneven heating and they trend to less effective sealing systems than *canners* that can prevent them from reaching the high pressure and temperature needed for safe pressure *canning.*  I make no claim to any particular level of expertise here but I'm unaware of any instant pot type of appliance that has been properly tested and if your pressure *cooker* is not is not from a known brand name maker and listed as a pressure *canner* it likely isn't worth the risk of using it for pressure canning.

This is a case of the product title making a big difference.  Now please excuse me while I put my soap box away..... 


So Bill, are you headed out for deer on the Tug Hill Plateau??  Drum??


Best regards to all,


----------



## archeryrob (Dec 9, 2020)

I got to agree with Lance, pressure "cookers" are not caners. If you seal with with the instapot, make sure the rings are off so if it gets botulism the top will pop off. Pressure canning is pretty specific to prevent food poisoning.



forktender said:


> I bought mine used off C.List for 1/2 price I see them there all the time check it out.


I used to look all the time around here and no one sells anything except mason jars that are more than walmart sells them for new.


----------



## bill ace 350 (Dec 9, 2020)

LanceR said:


> Bill, I don't think anyone is talking down about any brand of pressure canner/cooker as much as posting up what they use.  We have the 921 AA 21-15 qt canner and a 10 quart Zavor (Fagor) Duo pressure cooker/canner.   If I hadn't bought the AA canner used for about 35-40% of new I likely wouldn't have spent the $$ for a new one.
> 
> I like to tinker with certain things and some food service stuff is included.  When I saw the No. 7/15-15 qt AA canner at a very reasonable price despite needing all the safety bits and bobs replaced to bring it fully up to date I bought it and ordered the parts.   It is just a matter of unscrewing the old parts and screwing in the new ones.  I know that at some point it it will make someone a great pressure canner/cooker for about half of retail.  Less for family as it would likely just get gifted.
> 
> ...


I was just asking if there were some known issues with Presto.....

As far as hunting on Tug Hill and Drum, the answer is no.

I'm fortunate enough to own 90 acres with plenty of deer. I can shoot them from my deck if i wanted too!

I also own 25 acres on the Hill, but i let a friend and his son hunt that piece.


----------



## nimrod (Feb 3, 2021)

I have a old 23 qt Presto that still works as it should. Picked up a like new AA 910 for $30 on the FB Marketplace. Couldn't resist the good deal on that. Keep a lookout on Craigslist & FB Marketplace for these deals. They go fast but as someone else said, there should be more listed in the near future.


----------

